# [ 2017 ] Transitions is finally announced



## DanZale2000

Transitions™ by Diamond Resorts International®
https://www.diamondresorts.com/transitions

At Diamond Resorts, we take pride in providing unforgettable vacation experiences and creating opportunities for families and loved ones to build memories that they will cherish forever. While we passionately believe in the value of vacations, we also understand that life’s circumstances can change and we acknowledge there are some who may need to move on and leave their vacation ownership behind.

For those who are eligible, Transitions™ by Diamond Resorts International® may offer members and owners an easy and respectful  way to relinquish all or part of your vacation ownership, providing you with the opportunity to transition out of vacation ownership. We provide you with the same flexibility and credibility at this season in your life as we did throughout your entire vacation journey with us. This program provides members and owners with the choice to change your vacation plans in order to meet your family’s needs in a respectful and simple way.

If you meet the Conditions to Apply below and you are interested in making a request to relinquish all or part of your vacation ownership, please contact our Transitions™ team by calling 1.855.342.3689, emailing Transitions@diamondresorts.com or by logging in and visiting the Transitions section of the Member Area.

Please be advised that each request will be evaluated to ensure it meets all the qualifying criteria pertaining to the specified contract, membership or ownership. Once verified, then your request will be held pending final approval based on a first-come, first-serve policy beginning each calendar year, and subject to an annual cap. See below for eligibility requirements.

Conditions to Apply


You must have no existing loan balance or other lien encumbering the vacation ownership.
You must be current on the payment of all maintenance fees up to the year for which you are relinquishing.
You must have a clear and free title to the vacation ownership.
All future reservations must be cancelled, or traveled on prior to submitting a request.
Your vacation ownership must be in a Diamond Resorts Collection or managed property.  Currently, members who own in Embarc or the EU Collection do not qualify.
Participation with a timeshare exit or resale company or firm may make you ineligible to apply for Transitions.
Where applicable, if you meet the Conditions to Apply for Transitions, Diamond Resorts will consider your application on a case-by-case basis, reviewing it both on its own merits and in the context of all other qualifying Transition applications submitted to date. This program is subject to change or termination without notice and in the sole discretion of Diamond Resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian

wonder if this applies to all DRI ownerships, or just us collections.


----------



## nuwermj

One of the bullet points is: "vacation ownership must be in a Diamond Resorts Collection or managed property. Currently, members who own in Embarc or the EU Collection do not qualify." I think this is the current status quo.


----------



## RichardY

I called and spoke to someone at Transitions (1.855.342.3689) for approx 20 min.  I have owned my 3BR w/ lock-off unit at Cypress Point for 21 yrs and would love to relinquish. Since I obtain Wk 52 or Wk 53 yearly (had Dec 29-Jan 05 this year) I was told that I can qualify, but there is a big HOWEVER that I do not agree with, and someone at DRI needs to understand this.  I was told that there is a $250 processing fee and I am ok with that.  But I was also told that my Week for 2018 - a year away - still has the Maint/Taxes ($1105) due that MUST be paid as well.  The catch is that once I pay the $1105 + $250 I can then proceed, however, the week that I paid $1105 is relinquished and cannot be used, either by depositing at RCI or using by traveling to the resort.  So in order to "transition" out from under my unit I am actually paying $1355 b/c I must pay maint/taxes first then have my contract cancelled.  So I could never take advantage of this unless I want to pay full maint/taxes + $250 with nothing in return for the maint/taxes.  That is not going to fly and I am so incensed I may just let it go into collections by starting to - for the first time in 21 yrs - not paying the maint/taxes and they can chase me down and get nothing!  DRI needs to come clean and admit that the true cost is maint/taxes fee + $250 in order to get out, since the maintenance and taxes hit my account in June every year, and whose to say this won't be moved forward to March or even earlier so the true cost is not just $250.


----------



## Almond123

I know that the MF must be current if you were going to relinquish your unit back BUT I also understood that once the unit was accepted you could request the refund of your MF?  Maybe I am wrong but that was my understanding.  Does anyone know different?  Thanks.


----------



## RichardY

I left the following msg below, but realized I should have responded directly to this msg.  I want to add an additional thought to my original post, and that is that in order to even be considered you must have maint/taxes all paid, including the next's year's M/T that are assessed months in advance.  DRI then can deny you - after having one's account brought up to zero balance - by saying that the cap has been met for the property, or any other reason, so try again next year. Huh?  Sounds to me like a way to get everyone's balance to 0.00 and then say "come back next year - after paying that maint/taxes as well.  On and on it could go, but you have to have zero balance to be "considered". Here's is what I entered below, but want it to be in response to this original post:

I called and spoke to someone at Transitions (1.855.342.3689) for approx 20 min. I have owned my 3BR w/ lock-off unit at Cypress Point for 21 yrs and would love to relinquish. Since I obtain Wk 52 or Wk 53 yearly (had Dec 29-Jan 05 this year) I was told that I can qualify, but there is a big HOWEVER that I do not agree with, and someone at DRI needs to understand this. I was told that there is a $250 processing fee and I am ok with that. But I was also told that my Week for 2018 - a year away - still has the Maint/Taxes ($1105) due that MUST be paid as well. The catch is that once I pay the $1105 + $250 I can then proceed, however, the week that I paid $1105 is relinquished and cannot be used, either by depositing at RCI or using by traveling to the resort. So in order to "transition" out from under my unit I am actually paying $1355 b/c I must pay maint/taxes first then have my contract cancelled. So I could never take advantage of this unless I want to pay full maint/taxes + $250 with nothing in return for the maint/taxes. That is not going to fly and I am so incensed I may just let it go into collections by starting to - for the first time in 21 yrs - not paying the maint/taxes and they can chase me down and get nothing! DRI needs to come clean and admit that the true cost is maint/taxes fee + $250 in order to get out, since the maintenance and taxes hit my account in June every year, and whose to say this won't be moved forward to March or even earlier so the true cost is not just $250. 




DanZale2000 said:


> Transitions™ by Diamond Resorts International®
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/transitions
> 
> At Diamond Resorts, we take pride in providing unforgettable vacation experiences and creating opportunities for families and loved ones to build memories that they will cherish forever. While we passionately believe in the value of vacations, we also understand that life’s circumstances can change and we acknowledge there are some who may need to move on and leave their vacation ownership behind.
> 
> For those who are eligible, Transitions™ by Diamond Resorts International® may offer members and owners an easy and respectful  way to relinquish all or part of your vacation ownership, providing you with the opportunity to transition out of vacation ownership. We provide you with the same flexibility and credibility at this season in your life as we did throughout your entire vacation journey with us. This program provides members and owners with the choice to change your vacation plans in order to meet your family’s needs in a respectful and simple way.
> 
> If you meet the Conditions to Apply below and you are interested in making a request to relinquish all or part of your vacation ownership, please contact our Transitions™ team by calling 1.855.342.3689, emailing Transitions@diamondresorts.com or by logging in and visiting the Transitions section of the Member Area.
> 
> Please be advised that each request will be evaluated to ensure it meets all the qualifying criteria pertaining to the specified contract, membership or ownership. Once verified, then your request will be held pending final approval based on a first-come, first-serve policy beginning each calendar year, and subject to an annual cap. See below for eligibility requirements.
> 
> Conditions to Apply
> 
> 
> You must have no existing loan balance or other lien encumbering the vacation ownership.
> You must be current on the payment of all maintenance fees up to the year for which you are relinquishing.
> You must have a clear and free title to the vacation ownership.
> All future reservations must be cancelled, or traveled on prior to submitting a request.
> Your vacation ownership must be in a Diamond Resorts Collection or managed property.  Currently, members who own in Embarc or the EU Collection do not qualify.
> Participation with a timeshare exit or resale company or firm may make you ineligible to apply for Transitions.
> Where applicable, if you meet the Conditions to Apply for Transitions, Diamond Resorts will consider your application on a case-by-case basis, reviewing it both on its own merits and in the context of all other qualifying Transition applications submitted to date. This program is subject to change or termination without notice and in the sole discretion of Diamond Resorts.


----------



## SuzC

RichardY said:


> I left the following msg below, but realized I should have responded directly to this msg.  I want to add an additional thought to my original post, and that is that in order to even be considered you must have maint/taxes all paid, including the next's year's M/T that are assessed months in advance.  DRI then can deny you - after having one's account brought up to zero balance - by saying that the cap has been met for the property, or any other reason, so try again next year. Huh?  Sounds to me like a way to get everyone's balance to 0.00 and then say "come back next year - after paying that maint/taxes as well.  On and on it could go, but you have to have zero balance to be "considered". Here's is what I entered below, but want it to be in response to this original post:
> 
> I called and spoke to someone at Transitions (1.855.342.3689) for approx 20 min. I have owned my 3BR w/ lock-off unit at Cypress Point for 21 yrs and would love to relinquish. Since I obtain Wk 52 or Wk 53 yearly (had Dec 29-Jan 05 this year) I was told that I can qualify, but there is a big HOWEVER that I do not agree with, and someone at DRI needs to understand this. I was told that there is a $250 processing fee and I am ok with that. But I was also told that my Week for 2018 - a year away - still has the Maint/Taxes ($1105) due that MUST be paid as well. The catch is that once I pay the $1105 + $250 I can then proceed, however, the week that I paid $1105 is relinquished and cannot be used, either by depositing at RCI or using by traveling to the resort. So in order to "transition" out from under my unit I am actually paying $1355 b/c I must pay maint/taxes first then have my contract cancelled. So I could never take advantage of this unless I want to pay full maint/taxes + $250 with nothing in return for the maint/taxes. That is not going to fly and I am so incensed I may just let it go into collections by starting to - for the first time in 21 yrs - not paying the maint/taxes and they can chase me down and get nothing! DRI needs to come clean and admit that the true cost is maint/taxes fee + $250 in order to get out, since the maintenance and taxes hit my account in June every year, and whose to say this won't be moved forward to March or even earlier so the true cost is not just $250.





RichardY said:


> I called and spoke to someone at Transitions (1.855.342.3689) for approx 20 min.  I have owned my 3BR w/ lock-off unit at Cypress Point for 21 yrs and would love to relinquish. Since I obtain Wk 52 or Wk 53 yearly (had Dec 29-Jan 05 this year) I was told that I can qualify, but there is a big HOWEVER that I do not agree with, and someone at DRI needs to understand this.  I was told that there is a $250 processing fee and I am ok with that.  But I was also told that my Week for 2018 - a year away - still has the Maint/Taxes ($1105) due that MUST be paid as well.  The catch is that once I pay the $1105 + $250 I can then proceed, however, the week that I paid $1105 is relinquished and cannot be used, either by depositing at RCI or using by traveling to the resort.  So in order to "transition" out from under my unit I am actually paying $1355 b/c I must pay maint/taxes first then have my contract cancelled.  So I could never take advantage of this unless I want to pay full maint/taxes + $250 with nothing in return for the maint/taxes.  That is not going to fly and I am so incensed I may just let it go into collections by starting to - for the first time in 21 yrs - not paying the maint/taxes and they can chase me down and get nothing!  DRI needs to come clean and admit that the true cost is maint/taxes fee + $250 in order to get out, since the maintenance and taxes hit my account in June every year, and whose to say this won't be moved forward to March or even earlier so the true cost is not just $250.


I


----------



## TUGBrian

ah yes, i see that obvious bullet point now.

should have had another cup of coffee last night!


----------



## artringwald

TUGBrian said:


> wonder if this applies to all DRI ownerships, or just us collections.


When you log into the DRI web site, a Transitions button is one of the Account options. I tried clicking it. We have 3 deeded weeks, one we bought from DRI and two we bought resale. Only the one we bought from DRI showed up.


----------



## ArizonaCPA

I would very leery about trusting DRI.  Through TUG, I have found someone who is willing to take over my timeshare week. I have contacted DRI to ask them what the process is.  They keep changing the rules.


----------



## artringwald

ArizonaCPA said:


> I would very leery about trusting DRI.  Through TUG, I have found someone who is willing to take over my timeshare week. I have contacted DRI to ask them what the process is.  They keep changing the rules.


Your best bet is to go through a timeshare transfer agent that knows exactly what needs to be done. Many on TUG (including myself) have used LT Transfers (http://www.lttransfers.com/) with good results.


----------



## quikitikit

artringwald said:


> When you log into the DRI web site, a Transitions button is one of the Account options. I tried clicking it. We have 3 deeded weeks, one we bought from DRI and two we bought resale. Only the one we bought from DRI showed up.



In March earlier this year, I called Diamond Resorts about my wanting to relinquish my deeded week back to them (bought resale not from Diamond).  Bought resale in Late 2009 EOY odd not from Diamond.  Am paying double II fees in addition to the exchange fees cuz we also own Marriott and paying separate II fees there too.  It took about 6 months for the paperwork to arrive for my signature to relinquish.  After discussion with my hubby we decided to keep Week TS due to our ability to exchange the 1 bedroom for some great vacations.  So they are taking back week ownerships not bought from Diamond.


----------



## artringwald

ArizonaCPA said:


> I would very leery about trusting DRI.  Through TUG, I have found someone who is willing to take over my timeshare week. I have contacted DRI to ask them what the process is.  They keep changing the rules.


I forgot to mention, that even if you're transferring ownership to someone else, any outstanding loan must be paid off, and the maintenance fess paid in full.


----------



## nuwermj

artringwald said:


> When you log into the DRI web site, a Transitions button is one of the Account options. I tried clicking it. We have 3 deeded weeks, one we bought from DRI and two we bought resale. Only the one we bought from DRI showed up.



Art, when you look at the "Ownership Summary" page in the Diamond web site, do all three of your deeds show there?


----------



## artringwald

nuwermj said:


> Art, when you look at the "Ownership Summary" page in the Diamond web site, do all three of your deeds show there?


All three show up in the "Ownership Summary", but only the one I bought directly from DRI shows up in "Transitions". I can pay the fees for all three through the web site.


----------



## dandjane1

artringwald said:


> All three show up in the "Ownership Summary", but only the one I bought directly from DRI shows up in "Transitions". I can pay the fees for all three through the web site.


Art,
Since I own only "points" in the US Collection with DRI, I'm not familiar with deeded weeks and how they affect your Standard, Silver, Gold, or Platinum status. How far in advance are you able to make reservations? Can you exchange for DRI Cruises? Can you use the equivalent weeks' value with the DRI Travel options? How do you change weeks if you want a different oine or more than your deeded ones - must you go through II? Thanks!
Dan


----------



## artringwald

dandjane1 said:


> Art,
> Since I own only "points" in the US Collection with DRI, I'm not familiar with deeded weeks and how they affect your Standard, Silver, Gold, or Platinum status. How far in advance are you able to make reservations? Can you exchange for DRI Cruises? Can you use the equivalent weeks' value with the DRI Travel options? How do you change weeks if you want a different oine or more than your deeded ones - must you go through II? Thanks!
> Dan


The deeded week that's in the Club has enough points to book a oceanfront week at my home property. It's 15,500 points, so I'm at Silver level. I can book 12 months out at my home property, or 10 months out at any other DRI resort. I assume I could use them for Cruises and any of the other ways you can use points, but I've never tried. The deeded weeks that aren't in the Club, DRI calls traditional weeks. I can only book at my home resort, and only 12 months out. If I want to go somewhere else, I'd have to pay to put them in RCI or II and exchange them. We always want to spend at least 2 week in Kauai, so I've never tried exchanging. The 15,500 points are usually enough to go to all the other DRI destinations we like. DRI sold many deeded weeks back when they were Sunterra, and only sold deeded weeks tied to the Club for a short while. At any time, I could quit the Club, and the week could be used the same way as the others that aren't in the Club now.


----------



## DanZale2000

TUGBrian said:


> wonder if this applies to all DRI ownerships, or just us collections.



Resale intervals do not qualify for Transition, which seems to be a big step backward for members. 

If you log into the "members area" and follow the Transitions menu item, you will find a list of 7 "conditions to apply". But if you follow the Transitions link on the public web site there are only 6 "conditions to apply". The one not revealed to the public is: 

"You must have purchased your vacation ownership directly from Diamond Resorts or from a predecessor whose developer rights were acquired by Diamond Resorts. Members and owners who have inherited or been gifted a vacation ownership from family will qualify if their family members would have qualified."


----------



## TUGBrian

seems interesting that they would take back developer bought weeks but not resale weeks?

i thought we had reports of a number of people in the other thread (before it was officially official) that had given back resale weeks?


----------



## DanZale2000

TUGBrian said:


> i thought we had reports of a number of people in the other thread (before it was officially official) that had given back resale weeks?



Yes, DRI was taking back resale intervals. It seems that the new Transitions program is a change in the status quo (which ran for 2 years, 9 months). The new program clearly changes the calculus of someone considering resale points. And since DRI hasn't sold deeded intervals since 2007, it all but kills the deed-back option. This must be deliberate as it funnels the incentives structure straight into the sales centers.


----------



## gigilee1961

My husband and I have decided to give back 2 garden views at Point at Poipu. We also have an Ocean Front there we think we’ll keep a while longer. He sent DRI an email yesterday with questions related to the Transitions Program. Good news, they replied today. Bad news...they said the cost is now $750 per contract. He’s replied to them to verify. If that’s the case, once again, we feel (_insert cuss words here_) by DRI. We’re long time owners(1999).  I’ll post back with what we learn.


----------



## artringwald

I clicked on the Transitions button on the DRI web site. We have 3 weeks at the Point at Poipu, one from the developer and 2 from resale. Only the one from the developer showed up in the list of deeds available for the transition program.


----------



## gigilee1961

DRI confirmed it’s $750 per contract. We figure it will cost over $5K to get out of 2 garden views. The deal is ALWAYS in DRI’s favor. I’m a capitalist and okay with companies earning a fair profit. DRI gouges over and over again.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, id recently heard rumors that the fee was bumped up to 750...very disappointing indeed!

still very happy we had hundreds of owners utilize the program just by finding it here on TUG since 2015 for the original 250 amount!


----------



## gigilee1961

Brian, I wholeheartedly agree with you about all the good this Forum has served up for the folks who were able to leave for $250.  I’m a long time reader of Tugbbs and y’all have done a lot of good for a lot of folks, not only with the loss mitigation process, but for countless other issues brought here for help.  And, in the end, perhaps it’s due to y’all that we even have a formal program now with Transitions. Thank you. When we decide what we’re going to do and are done, I’ll post an update.


----------



## bobby

I think $750 is reasonable for a resort to deed back. With poor resale opportunities, the resort will be getting stuck with inventory and the costs for existing owners will rise. Consider how so many people with off season weeks can't get rid of them in any way - deed back for $750 is a bargain.


----------



## nuwermj

@bobby In this case it is not the resort HOA taking back the deed. The developer takes the deed and thereby becomes responsible for the annual fees. Diamond will then convert the deed to points -- dump it into the trust fund -- and sell the newly created points. So, that off season week is part of a large pool of deeds and the trust fund is paying the fees. If half the deeds in the trust fund are off season, while four-fifths of the points are demanding peak season, well, that's just the way these pure point systems work. Everyone is sold a "red week" because "points are points", regardless of how many red weeks the trust fund actually owns.


----------



## JanKT

Thank you to those who are sharing their timeshare experiences through this TUG Forum.  

For many reasons we are motivated to be rid of our timeshare through DRI Point at Poipu.  We've joined TUG recently, done some of our own research and contacted DRI regarding their Transition program.  According to the initial contact, and consistent with the guidelines I read, we were confirmed as "qualified" to apply.  I am interested in hearing from members who have had experiences, either positive or negative, successful or not, with the DRI Transition program.  Does it work?  What are the costs beyond the $750?  And what are those costs for?   How long did it take?  What are the pitfalls?  What should we look for to assure success?  Why do they state any engagement of a timeshare exit company will disqualify from the program?  Any feedback or personal experiences would be great.  Many thanks!  JanKT


----------



## TUGBrian

you can read the sticky above, hundreds of TUG members have successfullly used the dri deedback program to give back their unwanted DRI timeshares.

despite it just being "announced" relatively recently, the program has been in place for over 3 years.


----------



## pedro47

I do not feel the resort is stuck when you turned  in your deed to Diamond.
 DRI, can resell that timeshare for big dollars or they can rent it out.


----------



## artringwald

DRI loves to get back deeded weeks so they can add them to the points collection. The Point at Poipu has been voted the best resort that they own, and has very high occupancy rates. They even pay all the delinquent HOA fees so they can add foreclosed properties into the points collection.


----------



## JanKT

Brian, Pedro47, and artringwald:  Thank you for the additional comments on this thread.  Do you have any suggestions on how I might be able to find and connect with a former owner who had a successful deedback just to understand how they viewed the process, and what might make it work more smoothly?  Many thanks!  JanKT


----------



## artringwald

JanKT said:


> Brian, Pedro47, and artringwald:  Thank you for the additional comments on this thread.  Do you have any suggestions on how I might be able to find and connect with a former owner who had a successful deedback just to understand how they viewed the process, and what might make it work more smoothly?  Many thanks!  JanKT


Have you looked at this thread?

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...e-back-your-diamond-resorts-timeshare.224859/

Several of the people have posted on that thread that their deedback was successful. You might start with one of the more recent posts and send them a message. If they said you qualified, I think there's a high probability that it will go through, but I don't know how long that might take. Here's the poll from that thread:


----------



## trekdc

bobby said:


> I think $750 is reasonable for a resort to deed back. With poor resale opportunities, the resort will be getting stuck with inventory and the costs for existing owners will rise. Consider how so many people with off season weeks can't get rid of them in any way - deed back for $750 is a bargain.


I spoke with the Transitions rep yesterday & was told that I qualified for the feedback, & that I would get an email confirmation & then the necessary documents which would have to be sent back within 2 weeks. I was also told that I could call them for extension of that time. So far so good. It went as others on Tug have explained. I get an email confirmation today & see that the "PROCESSING FEES" (my italics) would be $1000. Yes that's right, $1000. No more a more reasonably ridiculous $750. To add confusion to outrageousness, Step 1 of the guide instructions states that the document (MRA or Mutual Release Agreement) will take anywhere from 30-90 days to receive this document, which incidentally has to be returned within 14 days! I'll pay & complete all this paperwork, & then after a reasonable wait, burn all these documents & try to forget this nightmare from DRI. My wife & I had a timeshare in Kissimmee, Fl, week 9, that we used only a few times. We haven't been back since 2005, while the MF kept going up & up each year. We were naive, obviously, & didn't know about Tug until recently. We should have rented a unit as some friends of ours have done. Oh well!


----------



## R.J.C.

trekdc said:


> I spoke with the Transitions rep yesterday & was told that I qualified for the feedback, & that I would get an email confirmation & then the necessary documents which would have to be sent back within 2 weeks. I was also told that I could call them for extension of that time. So far so good. It went as others on Tug have explained. I get an email confirmation today & see that the "PROCESSING FEES" (my italics) would be $1000. Yes that's right, $1000. No more a more reasonably ridiculous $750. To add confusion to outrageousness, Step 1 of the guide instructions states that the document (MRA or Mutual Release Agreement) will take anywhere from 30-90 days to receive this document, which incidentally has to be returned within 14 days! I'll pay & complete all this paperwork, & then after a reasonable wait, burn all these documents & try to forget this nightmare from DRI. My wife & I had a timeshare in Kissimmee, Fl, week 9, that we used only a few times. We haven't been back since 2005, while the MF kept going up & up each year. We were naive, obviously, & didn't know about Tug until recently. We should have rented a unit as some friends of ours have done. Oh well!



In the last year, Transitions has gone from $250 (per contract) to $1,000 (per contract). No reason for the increase other than for Diamond to make more money and make it harder for people to return their contracts or weeks. If you have multiple contracts (purchases) then it's $1,000 for each one Transitioned. It's almost as if Diamond is pushing owners to take the Nuclear Option and just walking away which is something I really can't understand.


----------



## artringwald

R.J.C. said:


> In the last year, Transitions has gone from $250 (per contract) to $1,000 (per contract). No reason for the increase other than for Diamond to make more money and make it harder for people to return their contracts or weeks. If you have multiple contracts (purchases) then it's $1,000 for each one Transitioned. It's almost as if Diamond is pushing owners to take the Nuclear Option and just walking away which is something I really can't understand.


The most likely explanation is that Diamond owns too many points that they can't sell or rent. Like any other owner, they have to pay the maintenance fees to the Collection.


----------



## RLS50

Diamond also seems to be one of the most aggressive companies going after 3rd party resellers.  Including even making it difficult for the totally legit 3rd party resellers.   Diamond seems to now be restricting 3rd party resellers that companies like Marriott, Westin, Spinnaker, SPM Resorts, etc have no problems with.

Is it possible that Diamond saw what timeshare exit companies (even the legit ones) were charging owners to exit their timeshare and decided they could capture some of the revenue from that market?


----------



## R.J.C.

artringwald said:


> The most likely explanation is that Diamond owns too many points that they can't sell or rent. Like any other owner, they have to pay the maintenance fees to the Collection.



That is a possibility I hadn't considered and quite possibly true, at least partially.


----------



## geist1223

Is there such a thing as a legit timeshare exit company? There are timeshare resell Brokers that take their cut of the sell price - but exit company?


----------



## rpennisi

artringwald said:


> I clicked on the Transitions button on the DRI web site. We have 3 weeks at the Point at Poipu, one from the developer and 2 from resale. Only the one from the developer showed up in the list of deeds available for the transition program.


I also clicked on the transitions button on the DRI site.  My deeded week appears on the site, and it is a resale that I bought on Ebay back in 2007.  I am not ready to give up the week, just checking, but wonder if I would get rejected from using transitons if I tried.  The wording seems to be for rejection, but the week is listed(?).


----------



## FLEWIS

Has anyone ever been denied Diamond Transitions because they did not meet the requirements, specifically this requirement?

Participation with a timeshare exit or resale company or firm may make you ineligible to apply for Transitions.
I started a correspondence with a 3rd party to get out of my timeshare and I'm wondering if Transitions will deny my application based on that?


----------



## pierrepierre

We tried to sell our 4 contracts with a TimeShare Exit Co.  There was no interest there so took them off the market.  We went thru transitions and there was never a problem.  We lost all current points ( almost 50,000) and paid the fee (depending on what state contract was purchased in) and  then boom...we were out!  Not paying the $9,000+  maintenance fee each year was wonderful.


----------

